# Last Year's Monster in a Box



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Here is a video of my "Monster in a Box" I built last year for our community haunted forest. It was VERY effective as a startle prop.

The only thing I changed was the monster MP3 sound. It now roars extremely loud when motion triggers the box (along with the banging lid and lights) rather than the "snoring" sound in the video.


----------

